# W&W Inno CXT.... Seriously bummed! What were they thinking?



## Shiloh13 (Aug 27, 2010)

I recently purchased a new Inno CXT for shooting in FITA/NAA barebow. I have been shooting it for a little while now and just realized that on the belly of the riser, on the part of the window facing the archer, W&W placed a logo! Actually more of a company catch phrase. Why would they do this?

View attachment 1018511


I have been reading the barebow equipment regulations and it looks like my new $700 riser can't be used in the barebow class. No markings are allowed that can be used as a sight mark. No exception for manufacturer marks is given as far as I can see.


9.3.1.2 Bare Bow and Longbow only.
The bow as described above must be bare, except for the arrow rest, and free from
protrusions, sight marks, marks or blemishes or laminated pieces (within the bow
window area) which could be of use in aiming. The un-braced Bare Bow complete
with permitted accessories must be capable of passing through a hole or ring of
12.2cm inside diameter ± 0.5mm


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

Well, what did you expect from target recurve riser?

Still, lot of people use them for bb, they just tape the text over.


----------



## Shiloh13 (Aug 27, 2010)

Although not marketed as a true barebow riser, the interchangeable weight system makes it better balanced and suited to barebow than many other risers that are easily obtained here in the states. In my research, I saw several others looking at this riser for the same reasons I was. I ordered it online and wasn't able to inspect it before I bought it, and was excited to shoot it when I did finally get so I didn't look it over as I should have.

I just expect a company with such a strong history in the sport to have better judgement than this. And I don't like having to "fix" something that had no valid reason for being done in the first place. I thought about tape, but wasn't sure about whether it would be legal either, depending on where the tape ends sit on the riser. They too could be considered sight marks.

The riser shoots beautifully, feels great in the hand, and inspires confidence in every shot. I just thought I would share my frustration and hoped someone could provide some positive feedback to help me out. If I wanted sarcasm I would talk to the wife.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

Shiloh13 said:


> I just expect a company with such a strong history in the sport to have better judgement than this. And I don't like having to "fix" something that had no valid reason for being done in the first place. I thought about tape, but wasn't sure about whether it would be legal either, depending on where the tape ends sit on the riser. They too could be considered sight marks.


if it starts and ends high/low enough not to provide a sighting reference I can't see a judge objecting.


----------



## Mithril (Dec 4, 2010)

Technically it's illegal for recurve division too, but I think judges tend to look the other way on this sort of thing.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Red vinyl tape would work just fine to cover that up, it also removes easily. I can't see that being seen as anything but following the letter and spirit of the rules.


----------



## Jimmy Sweden (Oct 24, 2005)

Well as far as i understand it, the judges look the other way when somthing been bit there by the company itself... Been that way since hoyt first came out with the G3 limbs and the flagpattern for there recurv bow, I know for a fact that the swedish barebow archer Eric Jonsson been allowed to shot his flagpatternd Matrix both in the european field championship and the world field championships as well, without taping it over. So dont worry bout that. Bit to be on the safe side just bring some maskingtape in your bowcase if you Would meet a judge with a differing opinion, even if thats unlikly...


----------



## straat (Jan 22, 2009)

Mithril said:


> Technically it's illegal for recurve division too, but I think judges tend to look the other way on this sort of thing.


That's not true, FITA has a rule interpretation about this specific issue: http://www.worldarchery.org/UserFil...2010/Book2_Article_7.3.1.1.1_riser_adds-e.pdf


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

Shiloh13 said:


> I just expect a company with such a strong history in the sport to have better judgement than this.


Strong history in olympic archery...

I'd be quite surprised to find more than half dozen barebow archers from Korea. Not counting traditional korean archery.


----------



## Greg Bouras (Nov 17, 2006)

A red or other complimentary color arrow wrap cut to fit might be a good choice. You might want to protect the wrap with some of the 3M transparent tape that came with the bow.

The thinking is advertising, free advertising.


----------



## Shiloh13 (Aug 27, 2010)

straat said:


> That's not true, FITA has a rule interpretation about this specific issue: http://www.worldarchery.org/UserFil...2010/Book2_Article_7.3.1.1.1_riser_adds-e.pdf


Thanks, this is the clarification I was looking for. I will bring tape along with me to events. 
In general, this is still an idiotic place to put an advertisement. Most of the rest of the bow is open, but they choose to place it in the only spot that can create problems.


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

It would always be possible to get a car spray shop to give it a light touch over. With colour matching it may never even be noticible.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

at the Indoor Nationals there were guys shooting NFAA Trad with mulit-color risers in the sight window.... the Samick Agula riser colors change almost at a perfect 20 yard mark... but they did not have to tape over it... I guess it would depend on the judge and if anyone filed a protest. 

Rules clearly state:

No clickers, drawchecks or levels will be allowed. *No laminations, marks or blemishes on the face of the bow or in the sight window will be legal.
*


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

A quick analysis of your statement provides these interesting comments:


Shiloh13 said:


> Although not marketed as a true barebow riser,.





Shiloh13 said:


> I didn't look it over as I should have.


These indicate that you admit that you didn't do enough homework.

This next statement is a demonstration of irony, as you're not after sarcasm. 


Shiloh13 said:


> I just expect a company with such a strong history in the sport to have better judgement than this. ,.


Why should you be entitled to expect judgement from a faceless entity if you are not prepared to demonstrate it yourself? 
Wouldn't it be up to YOU to be sure that it conforms to bare bow rules? 



Shiloh13 said:


> If I wanted sarcasm I would talk to the wife.


If you want to air your ideas of blame in public, looking for a sympathetic attitude, be prepared for someone to tilt the balance of reality back towards where it realistically should be. 
Regardless if tape will fix the problem or not, the company is not at fault here.


----------



## Shiloh13 (Aug 27, 2010)

Whiz,
Thanks for the positive feedback... a month late, but thanks just the same.

Now, allow me to respond. 

First, although I stated that the riser is not marketed as a true bare bow riser, I don't see where it is marketed as anything other than a competition riser. No real specific competition is stated on the site as far as I can see. Unlike you, I am clearly not infallible, so I am sure you will scour the Win & Win site to prove me wrong. However, it is not obviously listed as an Olympic style riser _only_, and I don't think it is out of the question to think that a top of the line riser with interchangeable weights built into the riser design - a specification commonly sought after by bare bow archers - could be considered as a viable option for bare bow competitors. It is considered such by enough people on here to be commonly listed as a viable option by many of the fine, and what I consider to be far more knowledgeable people than me, in this area.

Second, although I am not a complete idiot, I don't assume that I know more than a company who's business is competition archery from one of the strongest countries in archery competition today. I trusted that a company in business to sell a product would not do something as clearly non-productive as to make their product unusable by any viable sector of the market. Obviously I was wrong to trust them, despite the fact that they have many decades more experience in this area than I do. I didn't say I expected them to use judgement. I said I expected them to use better judgement than this, based on their experience in this business, and the obvious attention to detail they built into this product. I stand by that statement. My opinion.

Lastly, I wasn't looking for a sympathetic attitude from anyone. I was venting frustration, and was grateful to the individuals that provided true positive feedback and suggestions to help me get around my issue. I did take responsibility for not noticing the problem after receiving the riser - which was the first time I actually ever saw the riser. Not that this would have solved the problem. I had already received and paid for the riser. I could have returned it, and still could. I have chosen to keep the riser and deal with what I still believe was a stupid marketing decision. In my opinion it is a mistake, and since the company put it on there, it is their fault.

I hope someday to evolve to the same obvious level of superiority as you. However I doubt I will live that long, so your supreme intelligence is clearly safe from such an ignorant and pathetic animal as myself. I will now return to the safe and warm rock I crawled out from under.

Thanks again for your input.


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

Any time. It's a free service.


----------



## Wooglin (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey Whiz, how difficult is it?


----------

